# Signatures



## zxcvbnm (Jul 17, 2007)

Should be bigger. 3 lines isn't enough. Or how about this. Instead of a limit on lines, how about a limit on pixels? Someone could make 3 lines with a 300 font and that would take up a lot of space, right?


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

IMHO less is more. 

There is a place for listing equipment.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

zxcvbnm said:


> Should be bigger. 3 lines isn't enough. Or how about this. Instead of a limit on lines, how about a limit on pixels? Someone could make 3 lines with a 300 font and that would take up a lot of space, right?


3 lines is plenty (more than needed IMO) I understand it isn't very usefull for folks such as you that want to list all of their equipment, mpc and etc in their signature but the thing is,we want to avoid those signatures that include banners/advertisements and URLs.

You can list your sax equipment and set-up in your user profile under "aditional information"


----------



## cjpts (Jan 20, 2008)

I can see where zxcvbnm is coming from, since it's easier to see each other's equipment from sigs than clicking on each user to see their gear - someone on the forum saw I use a YAS-32 and asked for advice about it so I consider that my signature's been useful.

But at the same time I don't any signatures to take up too much space which is the main reason the limit was imposed - there were a lot of signatures that were longer than posts which is silly!!

From a technical perspective, it would take a lot of code to make sure that signatures of a certain font size didn't exceed a certain number of lines-if not impossible :?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

cjpts said:


> From a technical perspective, it would take a lot of code to make sure that signatures of a certain font size didn't exceed a certain number of lines-if not impossible :?


Here's what vBulletin says:



> *Signature Soft-Linebreak Character Limit*
> When counting the number of lines in a signature, this setting controls the number of characters that can be displayed before text wraps in the browser and is displayed as multiple lines. Once this value is surpassed, the run of text will be counted as multiple lines.
> 
> The value in this setting should be based on the number of normal-sized characters. Other sized characters will be scaled appropriately to this setting.


The value currently is set at 90


----------



## Dog Pants (Mar 14, 2003)

More???

You want more???

Christ almighty!!!!!

A forum where every other thread is about equipment, and now you want each post signed off with what reads like a shopping list for WWBW.

I think I'll remove my own "was funny at the time" signature in protest.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Dog Pants said:


> More???
> 
> You want more???
> 
> ...


Careful DP or they will get the idea that they can have a 55 page location!


----------



## DanCraven (Nov 24, 2006)

If you really want to post all your equipment, you could list it as an aside at the end of every post. 

BTW, I play
BA alto with an unmarked MPCE, #3RR
MK VI tenor, GW #10, FL lig, Zonda 3G
Holton Soprano, SSD Soloist, #3 RR
Selmer Signet Clarinet
Gemeinhardt flute
Chieftan whistles
Bb Xaphoon
1928 5'8" Knabe grand
Kids harmonica, key of C (almost)
Various armpit noises


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Well I don't get it. After reading this I thought one was restricted to three lines. I couldn't figure out why mine was longer than that. Anyway I pruned it a few lines in good faith. :angel4:

But I just opened a thread and a guy had NINE lines! How can that happen?


----------



## Jonathan C. (Feb 26, 2007)

He hasn't changed it sense the new regulations have been in place...


----------



## Bebopalot (Dec 29, 2007)

Signature? I think they more like bumper stickers or billboards than signatures. They probably have the same impact. I like to keep my bumpers nice and clean.


----------



## cjpts (Jan 20, 2008)

kcp said:


> Here's what vBulletin says:....
> 
> The value currently is set at 90


I was thinking that to write the php to work out the number of pixels used for the largest font on a line, for each line would be a feat, but a lot more complicated when accounting for members using more than one font - the number of characters shouldn't be too bad

Either way, I wouldn't envy whoever was asked to program that !


----------

